# power steering pump question.



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

So I am thinking I put everything back correctly. But if you look at the pics things are not lining up. alternator seems fine. power steering seems set back to far. Can't be spaced from the back because the stud will not reach through adjustment bracket. kind of stumped:banghead: Anyone ever have this problem and solved it? (67 GTO 400).


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

do you have the cup washer over the rear studs nut on the back of the reservoir ?
that might tip the top forward.. if its not on ....


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

I'll have to check that out. You can see the alternator belt is slightly on the pump pulley. Weird. Also nobody told me the bleeder valves on my newly installed disc had to be on top. Lol. Fun fun fun.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I guess I am understanding that it all aligned up well b4 the cam swap ?

no gremlins in your garage ....

yah .... the bleeders are not drain plugs like an oil pan . ....

picture of the back side would help of the slotted stud 
is the cup washer backwards ??

hmmmmmmm


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> I guess I am understanding that it all aligned up well b4 the cam swap ?
> 
> no gremlins in your garage ....
> 
> ...


 so it never had power steering and I installed it all. Fairly simple task and it worked fine,but I must be missing something simple.Everything else lines up. Is any of these pics what you were asking about?


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

I recently installed my ps pump on my 67. From what I can see, yours looks correct, but since it appears you are saying this is a new install, I would question the new parts. Where did you get the new bracket? Also, are there any shims behind the pulley on the water pump? Was the spacer between the alternator and the bracket the same as the one used before the PS was installed?

I wonder If the aluminum bracket was shaved sometime earlier in its life to make it fit some other application.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Colorado67GTO said:


> I recently installed my ps pump on my 67. From what I can see, yours looks correct, but since it appears you are saying this is a new install, I would question the new parts. Where did you get the new bracket? Also, are there any shims behind the pulley on the water pump? Was the spacer between the alternator and the bracket the same as the one used before the PS was installed?
> 
> I wonder If the aluminum bracket was shaved sometime earlier in its life to make it fit some other application.


 I installed the power steering a year ago and it worked fine. And just recently pulled my motor for a rebuild and I am sure everything is put back correctly but not lining up. Going to look into it better over the long weekend.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Just went out and looked at my '67 with all original parts....looks exactly like yours, except my belt is lined up. You did install the short snout '67 water pump, didn't you? some of the later pumps are 1/2 inch longer and will throw your belt alignment off.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

I dont know. So there are two different kinds? The crank pulley and the water pump pulley I thought lined up. I'll have to take a good look. I also installed a new harmonic balancer from butler. Not sure if that's all the way seated then. Slipped in good then torqued to correct specs. I'll double check everything. Can you give me a measurement of some sort see if there is a difference?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

RMTZ67 said:


> I dont know. So there are two different kinds? The crank pulley and the water pump pulley I thought lined up. I'll have to take a good look. I also installed a new harmonic balancer from butler. Not sure if that's all the way seated then. Slipped in good then torqued to correct specs. I'll double check everything. Can you give me a measurement of some sort see if there is a difference?


Alt belt may be too long and why it is what appears to be touching the pulley. A shorter belt should move the Alt in on the top bracket used for adjusting it in/out.

If the balancer pulley and water pump pulley are lined up, then they should be good - which goes back to a PS pump misalignment. In post #5 , pic #2 , it appears you have a washer sandwiched between the black "dog leg" bracket and the PS pump bracket. Remove it and put it on the backside of the PS bracket to move the pump forward?


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Just enjoying breakfast outside before I go into the garage and get hot and cranky. Looked at it last night again and everything lines up except the pp. Jim I see that washer you are talking about. I'll take the pump out and look it all over again and see if anything pops out at me. One more question though. I installed my new front calipers reversed and have put them back correctly "with the bleeder up" now It wont bleed. I am guessing the proportioning valve is closed so that the whole system will not fail. How do I get that centered again? It is a aftermarket disc set.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

RMTZ67 said:


> Just enjoying breakfast outside before I go into the garage and get hot and cranky. Look at it last night and everything lines up except the pp. Jimmy I see that washer you ar talking about. I'll take the pump out and look it all over again and see if anything pops out at me. One more question though. I installed my new front calipers reversed and have put them back correctly "with the bleeder up" now It wont bleed. I am guessing the porpotioning valve is closed so that the whole system will not fail. How do I get that centered again? It is a aftermarket disc set.



Check out this YouTube video. It may help and you can start from there. https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=224&v=qPLaPv8DITE


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Well Jim, this video showed me I should probably read the directions first. I removed the bleed plug before bleeding thinking it was a shipping plug along with the rest. Its has been disposed of. Come to find out those are going for $14.00. Anyway I emailed the company asking for the easiest way to center the pin. Mean while I'll Google some more. Maybe I'll find a easier solution which might be buying another one. Thanks


----------



## Real69gtojudge! (Aug 24, 2018)

I fought similar problem, turns out I needed the 4 inch water pump not the 4.5. I fought this for days before changing water pump and now everything lines up.

Good luck,
Rednekk


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

RMTZ67 said:


> Well Jim, this video showed me I should probably read the directions first. I removed the bleed plug before bleeding thinking it was a shipping plug along with the rest. Its has been disposed of. Come to find out those are going for $14.00. Anyway I emailed the company asking for the easiest way to center the pin. Mean while I'll Google some more. Maybe I'll find a easier solution which might be buying another one. Thanks




LOL. You are learning my way. Never read directions, dig right in, pull stuff apart because we are "guys", then scratch your head trying to figure out why things just are not working. And* never admit* you did not read the instructions, rather, tell everyone that you did not understand them as they were written, they just were not clear enough! :yesnod:

You should be able to get the bleeder valves from most auto parts stores on their Help tree of parts. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Also t
Here is a small bolt nut and a thick washer on the very bottom right side. (As you are in the drivers seat) of all that 
Bracetry, ...the washer is a thick black spacer and as I recall it goes in between the two brackets....if you put it back or front it will misalign the pulley as I recall. I had to always put the car on the lift to get to that nut easily,....not sure I can see it in the photos...

It is the lowest and farest adjustment , where the two bracket ends meet.....

That is why I went to serpentine belt!


----------

